# What is DAE's relationship to Redweek?



## mamiecarter (Jun 13, 2007)

This came up on a thread in the exchange forum and I wondered what it was all abut.


----------



## Ask DAE (Jun 15, 2007)

Hello Mamie Carter, 

We are providing the backend (operational) services to Redweek's exchange program. We provide the platform that allows Redweek to add a valuable benefit for their members.

We handle the back office operations and post transaction customer support. 

This does not change any process, or policy for DAE members. 

I hope this gives you a better idea. 

Fermin


----------



## mamiecarter (Jun 15, 2007)

*Different inventory?*

So your inventory doesnt get co-mingled?


----------



## Ask DAE (Jun 15, 2007)

We will be sharing selected inventory with Redweek and they will be sharing selected inventory with us.

The shared inventory benefits both of our respective member bases, in that we have a wider reach to a large base of members from whom we can accept inventory deposits, opening up the availability of a larger and more diverse inventory for both groups of members.

RedWeek is taking deposits for every exchange and is making the acquired inventory available for exchange, keeping their rental pool separate (they post peer to peer rentals). They are committed to creating a first class online exchange service. We believe in their integrity and look forward to a long and prosperous relationship with them!


----------



## Mel7706 (Jun 17, 2007)

What specifically do you mean "sharing select inventory"?


----------



## Ask DAE (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm afraid I don't understand your question beyond what I answered previouslsy.....


----------



## e.bram (Jun 18, 2007)

I understand your question. I don't understand what about your question that DAE doesn't understand. How does DAE SELECT the shared inventory, and what makes it different from all inventory.


----------



## Ask DAE (Jun 18, 2007)

Understand that the simple reason I am here is to post honest answers and sometimes a question or two for clarification. They may not be what you want to hear or agree with, but nonetheless, I am not here to decieve or skirt questions. 

Concerning your question. It's inventory that Redweek and DAE select on their own. 

The selection criteria is based on several different variables and we have several operational nuances and policies between us to safeguard inventory use that we do not necessarily wish to disclose in a public forum, nor to competitors in the marketplace. 

DAE has a very high standard of operation. We understand inventory sensitivities in the member marketplace. Our success to date is based on our ethics and the art of keeping things simple. We are confident in our ability to manage inventory properly and make decisions and partnerhsips that are healthy for both our companies as well as for the mutual member bases. 

DAE has not changed the way it does business with its members or partners but is evolving to stay competitve and offer more and more to its members. 

I'm sorry if this isn't the detail you are looking for, but I hope it proves at least a bit helpful.


----------



## e.bram (Jun 18, 2007)

*Dea/rw = Rci/ii*

***Removed by moderator


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 18, 2007)

While I am sure DAE would love to continue answering questions concerning DAE member benefits, questions on member policies, etc. They cannot disclose confidential business operations with partners, or contractual information concerning said agreements.


Please keep discussions and questions within these guidelines!

Thank you


----------



## Rpeterson (Sep 21, 2007)

*DAE*

What are Backoffice Opperations and Support ? Thank's, Ray P. DAE member


----------



## Lee B (Sep 22, 2007)

In business, the Front Office operations are usually Sales.  The Back Office operations are the rest of the operations that collect and record payments, order things for resale, if that's the business, receive those things, manage inventory and ship product to customers.

In the case of interval exchanging, I imagine that DAE operates their usual computer program on the data belonging to Redweek, recording deposits, finding requested intervals and fulfilling with mailings.  They also probably collect the exchange fees and deposit them into a Redweek bank account.

For doing this, they collect a fee from Redweek, which does not have to build a staff, buy computers and install and test special software.  Over time, the relationship may grow stronger or Redweek may decide to separate and build their own back office.

I agree that this is likely beneficial to members of both companies.


----------

